# TMC Authorization



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I sub to The Movie Channel, yet the DoD channels says I need to call to order. Been that way for nearly a week. Any way to get this fixed? Is this an issue outside of CE that I can/should call in for?


----------



## bscolvin (Aug 19, 2007)

The same Thing is happening to me.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

MikeW said:


> I sub to The Movie Channel, yet the DoD channels says I need to call to order. Been that way for nearly a week. Any way to get this fixed? Is this an issue outside of CE that I can/should call in for?


Hmmm.. it's working fine here... have you tried re-setting your services on the D* website?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Same thing here MikeW. Been that way for a least a week for me.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

MikeW said:


> I sub to The Movie Channel, yet the DoD channels says I need to call to order. Been that way for nearly a week. Any way to get this fixed? Is this an issue outside of CE that I can/should call in for?


I am in the same boat since they added it


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

MartyS said:


> Hmmm.. it's working fine here... have you tried re-setting your services on the D* website?


Tried a reset a few minutes ago, but it did not help. What package do you sub to ?


----------



## Orange Peel (Nov 25, 2006)

I sub to showtime and hbo (shows up as HBO + Showtime $22) on bill. No problem tuning TMC.

DOD won't let me download the TMC content. I have no issues downloading SHO content. I reset my service on the DirecTV site - but this did not resolve the issue.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Orange Peel said:


> I sub to showtime and hbo (shows up as HBO + Showtime $22) on bill. No problem tuning TMC.
> 
> DOD won't let me download the TMC content. I have no issues downloading SHO content. I reset my service on the DirecTV site - but this did not resolve the issue.


"Me too". I can't get it and yet I get TMC on 544. Resetting my service didn't change anything.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Interesting factoid...I can download from the "late night" selection. I'd gone through the first item on each list, and late night is the only one I'm authorized to see.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

I see what you mean MikeW I can only download from Late Night selections as well. Weird!!


----------



## bakerfall (Aug 23, 2006)

This is really annoying. Was anyone able to get this to work successfully?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

bakerfall said:


> This is really annoying. Was anyone able to get this to work successfully?


No


----------



## rkreitl (Aug 24, 2007)

Does anyone know if this is being worked on? Is it a software problem or a configuration problem?


----------



## jfulcher (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm in the same boat as the posters above. Premium subscirber so I get TMC and can't get TMC VOD content.


----------



## missparker10 (Feb 15, 2007)

Same thing here. No access to TMC DOD.


----------



## rkreitl (Aug 24, 2007)

I guess since it's in beta we shouldn't expect any answers.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Try now looks like it been fixed


----------



## rdiedrich (Sep 11, 2007)

I have all the movie chans and I can download from TMC just fine. Just started downloading Blown Away.

Randy


----------



## missparker10 (Feb 15, 2007)

Glad access is back. Now, if only I can remember what it was I wanted to download. : )


----------

